# Linksys WRT160N & DD-WRT



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I have a linksys WRT160Nv2. The DD-WRT has mixed info on whether or not their firmware works on my specific model. Was wondering if anyone had any luck. If not, is it worth trying to find v1 to use the DD-WRT firmware. I have never used it but from all the reading I have done seems to be that it really makes the router perform much better.

Any thought or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I use DD-WRT on my Linksys WRT54GS router and it seems to be running well. I have Tomato on the other with no problems as well. I will be moving both to have DD-WRT so that I can use my second router as a wireless network expander.

- Merg


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The current dd-wrt page says it is a work-in-progress, so I suspect it isn't ready yet. I also have a WRT160Nv2 and am awaiting the availability of dd-wrt.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Thanks. I read the same thing but seems like they have been waiting almost a year for support.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Movieman said:


> I have a linksys WRT160Nv2. The DD-WRT has mixed info on whether or not their firmware works on my specific model. Was wondering if anyone had any luck. If not, is it worth trying to find v1 to use the DD-WRT firmware. I have never used it but from all the reading I have done seems to be that it really makes the router perform much better.
> 
> Any thought or ideas would be appreciated.


I think this is hack talk.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> I think this is hack talk.


Ummm.... It's mod talk. Hacking implies we are breaking into the code of the firmware that Linksys installed on the router. In this case, we've removed that firmware and installed our own. Nothing wrong with it, but if done, Linksys will not honor any warranty that is currently outstanding on your device (and rightly so).

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's your friendly moderator weighing in... 

if you're intending to replace the firmware on a router that's out of warranty, and you make no misrepresentation about that, I don't consider it hacking. In fact, my WRT310N runs DD-WRT. The router is completely out of warranty.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's your friendly moderator weighing in...
> 
> if you're intending to replace the firmware on a router that's out of warranty, and you make no misrepresentation about that, I don't consider it hacking. In fact, my WRT310N runs DD-WRT. The router is completely out of warranty.


MY WRT320N and WRT54gl runs dd-wrt. but why do you consider operating system customization hack talk?


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Does this firmware increase the wireless speed as well as the ports? BTW. Its interesting how this can be interpreted as hacking. If I change the OS of my PC is that hacking also?

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Running DD-WRT on a WRT310N. Works great.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's your friendly moderator weighing in...
> 
> if you're intending to replace the firmware on a router that's out of warranty, and you make no misrepresentation about that, I don't consider it hacking. In fact, my WRT310N runs DD-WRT. The router is completely out of warranty.


Changing the firmware isn't hacking, regardless of warranty status; the firmware itself for Linksys devices is a GNU-derived Open Source firmware and can be modified at no risk to the hardware.

Now they won't support you doing it, but if you flash it back to factory standard firmware it's still under warranty.

QED, this isn't 'hack talk.'


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

njblackberry said:


> Running DD-WRT on a WRT310N. Works great.


Im just more curious if this firmware affects both hardwired connections or is it just for wireless connections.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Everything. It's a complete upgrade and overhaul.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Movieman said:


> Im just more curious if this firmware affects both hardwired connections or is it just for wireless connections.


The biggest thing for me with using DD-WRT or Tomato is that you can set up static DHCP addresses. The stock firmware in a Linksys router cannot do this. This way I can always see all the devices connected and their IP addresses, which you can't do for a wired DHCP address using Linksys's firmware.

- Merg


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> Everything. It's a complete upgrade and overhaul.


Thanks this answers my question.



The Merg said:


> The biggest thing for me with using DD-WRT or Tomato is that you can set up static DHCP addresses. The stock firmware in a Linksys router cannot do this. This way I can always see all the devices connected and their IP addresses, which you can't do for a wired DHCP address using Linksys's firmware.
> 
> - Merg


I dont use static ip address but if I did I know this would come in handy. My router is not bad but its very unstable so I was going to pick up a new one since they are on sale this week to try and get better performance. Specially on for my wireless bridge.


----------

